# New Blanket



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

View attachment 34769




View attachment 34777


Baby Girl got her blanket yesterday and she does the cutest things with it. She jumps on it, smells it, rolls in it. I am so glad she got one. It's gorgeous don't u think?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww too cute!! And the blanket is so pretty!! Love the black with pink!!Looks like Baby Girl really loves her new blanket!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the pink and black too. It looks very soft. I picked up a fluffy blank I eat Target a week or so ago. The kids are loving it now that it is cold!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

A gorgeous blanket for a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Baby girl is stunning with her new blanket. So glad she is enjoying it.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I may have to make a black and pink for my girl!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

She is beautiful on her new blanket...the color combo is lovely with her coloring!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Sweet baby and the blanket!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Baby girl is stunning with her new blanket. So glad she is enjoying it.


You are amazing the blanket is even more vibrant than the picture does justice. Thank you thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> She is beautiful on her new blanket...the color combo is lovely with her coloring!


Thanks so much I love watching her snuggle in it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonomi Consul (Oct 10, 2013)

*Blanket*

She looks very proud of her blanket. :coolwink:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is I am not allowed to use it. She is such a character.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

she looks so cute on that blanket!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks very cute and comfy <3


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely color combo


----------

